# I think I am addicted to tree gear (and have CAD)



## Plasmech (Jan 2, 2010)

Dudes (and TreeCo),

I seriously think I am addicted to tree gear, ropes, and rigging. This stuff is just so cool. I am like a kid in the candy store at the local American Arborist. For some reason I really like ropes, 'biners, knots, and rigging. On top of that I have CAD (see chainsaw forum). Is there a cure for this?

(off topic) And WHY oh WHY does this site's spell checker NOT recognize the word "Arborist"? Or maybe it's the spell check on my mac (?)


----------



## JeffL (Jan 2, 2010)

Join the club, I've been thinking of posting a pic of all my crap downstairs just for the hell of it. And this is just my own personal gear for the occasional buzzy! :greenchainsaw:


----------



## treemandan (Jan 2, 2010)

TreeCo said:


> You've got some disorder but I doubt it's related to chainsaws or arboriculture!
> 
> Have you considered collecting baseball cards?



At least the guy is keeping you busy.


----------



## Plasmech (Jan 2, 2010)

TreeCo said:


> You've got some disorder but I doubt it's related to chainsaws or arboriculture!
> 
> Have you considered collecting baseball cards?



I collect firearms. And carabiners. And strato-charged saws. And more carabines. Rope grabs too. Did I mention carabiners? All different designs. Need more carabiners.


----------



## JeffL (Jan 2, 2010)

Wierdos!


----------



## NCTREE (Jan 2, 2010)

:agree2:


JeffL said:


> Wierdos!


----------



## NCTREE (Jan 2, 2010)

i'm thinking about buying a gun


----------



## NCTREE (Jan 2, 2010)

NCTREE said:


> i'm thinking about buying a gun



I was in Atglen the other night for new years at my friends, some piece of crap stole my $800 gps unit out of my truck. The thing is it has my home address on it. Time to buy a gun, a big gun!


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 2, 2010)

TreeCo said:


> You've got some disorder but I doubt it's related to chainsaws or arboriculture!
> 
> Have you considered collecting baseball cards?



Oh, dont go getting all sardonic again, plas may have to sic the dan on you, ya old meanie! :hmm3grin2orange:

Seriously though plas, you might get a better return for your investment with the baseball cards. Just a thought.


----------



## treemandan (Jan 2, 2010)

NCTREE said:


> I was in Atglen the other night for new years at my friends, some piece of crap stole my $800 gps unit out of my truck. The thing is it has my home address on it. Time to buy a gun, a big gun!



800 bucks? Man you must really be lost. Maybe I will see if I can get the one Plas bought me to work.


----------



## NCTREE (Jan 2, 2010)

treemandan said:


> 800 bucks? Man you must really be lost. Maybe I will see if I can get the one Plas bought me to work.



it's a garmin zumo, it's specialty gps made for motorcycles. It's waterproof, bluetooth wireless phone and xm radio, and real time weather and traffic. It was pretty cool untill some low life stole it.


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 2, 2010)

treemandan said:


> 800 bucks? Man you must really be lost. Maybe I will see if I can get the one Plas bought me to work.



For 800 bucks, the thing had better drive too, and have a cdl class A.


----------



## treemandan (Jan 2, 2010)

That sucks about the GPS Nc. Was your truck locked?


----------



## Plasmech (Jan 2, 2010)

NCTREE said:


> i'm thinking about buying a gun



Let me know if you're serious. I have a wealth of information about that topic, fo 'reel.


----------



## JeffL (Jan 2, 2010)

I couldnt resist, heres most of my personal rigging, sans any of my current climbing gear. :greenchainsaw:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v404/jlacoy82/stuff.jpg


----------



## WalterTreeCare (Jan 2, 2010)

Plasmech said:


> Dudes (and TreeCo),
> 
> I seriously think I am addicted to tree gear, ropes, and rigging. This stuff is just so cool. I am like a kid in the candy store at the local American Arborist. For some reason I really like ropes, 'biners, knots, and rigging. On top of that I have CAD (see chainsaw forum). Is there a cure for this?
> 
> (off topic) And WHY oh WHY does this site's spell checker NOT recognize the word "Arborist"? Or maybe it's the spell check on my mac (?)



I also can't look through stores, and online without spending $800 on new sweet gear. I get way too excited about improving the company inventory. Just made a marbar system with two cmi ascenders, without spending $300 on the marbar in wesspur. I also have noticed that "arborist" is not a word...


----------



## Plasmech (Jan 2, 2010)

Hey a shelf...that's like a really good idea. (lightbulb over my head)




JeffL said:


> I couldnt resist, heres most of my personal rigging, sans any of my current climbing gear. :greenchainsaw:
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v404/jlacoy82/stuff.jpg


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 2, 2010)

Plasmech said:


> Hey a shelf...that's like a really good idea. (lightbulb over my head)



A shelf plas, yes! a shelf. novel idea... keep those lightbulbs coming!  

Nice gear jeff, seems like you need at least one more saw though...


----------



## NCTREE (Jan 2, 2010)

JeffL said:


> I couldnt resist, heres most of my personal rigging, sans any of my current climbing gear. :greenchainsaw:
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v404/jlacoy82/stuff.jpg



won't see me posting pics of my gear online, atleast untill I buy a big gun.

nice collection of gear though jeff, I think I got you beat


----------



## NCTREE (Jan 2, 2010)

Plasmech said:


> Let me know if you're serious. I have a wealth of information about that topic, fo 'reel.



i'll be serious when I get some more jobs under my belt and get some bills payed.


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 2, 2010)

NCTREE said:


> i'll be serious when I get some more jobs under my belt and get some bills payed.



So you just got the golden gps stolen...now yer seriously considering spending another how much?? on a gun! Like thats gonna make up for getting the $800 dollar golden gps (LOL!) stolen! lol. now... what was that about the rent?? 

Maybe you need a financial advisor too..


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 2, 2010)

Allright! so I may be drinking... but at least I keep it real!


----------



## treemandan (Jan 2, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> Allright! so I may be drinking... but at least I keep it real!



I wouldn't exactly say that.


----------



## NCTREE (Jan 2, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> So you just got the golden gps stolen...now yer seriously considering spending another how much?? on a gun! Like thats gonna make up for getting the $800 dollar golden gps (LOL!) stolen! lol. now... what was that about the rent??
> 
> Maybe you need a financial advisor too..



I pretty good with my money it's been a bad year, i had some unexpected things happen that cost me some buck. Didn't know you were keepin tabs on me. If i decide to hire a financial adviser i'll call you MDS.

i'm just a little noided out that some criminal has my chit and the address to my house on it.


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 2, 2010)

treemandan said:


> I wouldn't exactly say that.



####ing Pansy from Pensi! 

Hows that??


----------



## Walt41 (Jan 2, 2010)

A little late for this but I was told by a buddy to use the address of the local PD as home for programming.


----------



## Wishie22 (Jan 2, 2010)

Get a dog before the gun. Mine is always glad to see me even on bad days.

If you dont have a carrying permit it stays at home when your not there and can be the criminals too. Then you have a weapon out there with your name on it.


----------



## mr. holden wood (Jan 2, 2010)

Plasmech said:


> Dudes (and TreeCo),
> 
> I seriously think I am addicted to tree gear, ropes, and rigging. This stuff is just so cool. I am like a kid in the candy store at the local American Arborist. For some reason I really like ropes, 'biners, knots, and rigging. On top of that I have CAD (see chainsaw forum). Is there a cure for this?
> 
> (off topic) And WHY oh WHY does this site's spell checker NOT recognize the word "Arborist"? Or maybe it's the spell check on my mac (?)



Plas-
Lots of gear does not make you a arborist. At this point all you need is a saddle,rope,prusik/micropulley and a handsaw. All this other crap your buying is unnecessary. Your the guy who posted about using a deer stand for tree work. I don't think you should be doing much rigging anytime soon.


----------



## Treecutr (Jan 2, 2010)

I feel the addiction, not getting much for work, but want more gear, books, info, and " tree time " as I can get. Froze my butt off in a tree today as a favor for friends father, but he's given me more firewood over the years, so I figure I owe it to him to take down the trees.


----------



## JeffL (Jan 2, 2010)

Another saw for what? Take as much as I can with the 200, then go for the 460 and start taking bigger wood.


----------



## mr. holden wood (Jan 2, 2010)

JeffL said:


> Another saw for what? Take as much as I can with the 200, then go for the 460 and start taking bigger wood.



A 660 for bucking rounds.


----------



## treemandan (Jan 2, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> ####ing Pansy from Pensi!
> 
> Hows that??



Man, I hope last call comes quick


----------



## Ellistrees (Jan 2, 2010)

*I understand the guy's addition for equipment.*

I'd be embassed to list most the stuff I've bought to try over the years. Seems there is always something supposedly better out there to try.
My wife says they are not tools but toys.
But unlike labors, equipment never complains or calls in sick or wants to go home because it's cold or raining.
And I'm not sure how to get by with less than 10 saws.
I need a bucket truck not for the height as much as to carry my toys, oh I meant tools in the utility bed.


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 3, 2010)

mr. holden wood said:


> Plas-
> Lots of gear does not make you a arborist. At this point all you need is a saddle,rope,prusik/micropulley and a handsaw. All this other crap your buying is unnecessary. Your the guy who posted about using a deer stand for tree work. I don't think you should be doing much rigging anytime soon.



Just repped ya good for that one.


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 3, 2010)

JeffL said:


> Another saw for what? Take as much as I can with the 200, then go for the 460 and start taking bigger wood.



Holding wood is right, gotta have a big saw too. I used to run a 288 husky with a 24" bar, and keep a 36" bar and chain behind the seat of the chiptruck for big stuff here and there. When that blew up I got the 385xp, but that really didnt cut it with anything bigger than the 24" bar....so when a the 395xp showed up knocking on the shop door, well I couldnt resist. I only paid 450 for the 395 with a 36" bar and chain, thing was pretty much new too.


----------



## rarefish383 (Jan 3, 2010)

I guess times change. When Dad was in business he had 1 pair of Bashline Aluminium hooks,1 saddle, 1 safety belt, 1 skinnin line, 1 tag line and 2, 5/8 bull lines. 1 saw for up the tree, an XL12 on the ground, and a 1050 with 36" bar for big stuff. After a couple years he added a couple saws and bought rope in 600' rolls from New England Rope. He managed to put me through private school with that little bit of equipment. He also had an F600 dump, C30 12' stake, and an Asplundh 16 drum. That was when economic times were rockin. Now that Dad's gone and I'm retired, and times are tight, I have more saws, ropes, belts, junk in general than he ever had to make a very good living with, go figure, Joe.


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 3, 2010)

rarefish383 said:


> I guess times change. When Dad was in business he had 1 pair of Bashline Aluminium hooks,1 saddle, 1 safety belt, 1 skinnin line, 1 tag line and 2, 5/8 bull lines. 1 saw for up the tree, an XL12 on the ground, and a 1050 with 36" bar for big stuff. After a couple years he added a couple saws and bought rope in 600' rolls from New England Rope. He managed to put me through private school with that little bit of equipment. He also had an F600 dump, C30 12' stake, and an Asplundh 16 drum. That was when economic times were rockin. Now that Dad's gone and I'm retired, and times are tight, I have more saws, ropes, belts, junk in general than he ever had to make a very good living with, go figure, Joe.



Times dont really change that much, tree is still just a tree.


----------



## Plasmech (Jan 3, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> Times dont really change that much, tree is still just a tree.



Now that, my unjustifiably arrogant friend, I will actually agree with you on 100%.


----------



## Plasmech (Jan 3, 2010)

mr. holden wood said:


> Plas-
> Lots of gear does not make you a arborist. At this point all you need is a saddle,rope,prusik/micropulley and a handsaw. All this other crap your buying is unnecessary. Your the guy who posted about using a deer stand for tree work. I don't think you should be doing much rigging anytime soon.



What we have here...is a master of the obvious. (to the tune of the famous "what we have here is a failure to communicate")


----------



## danieltree (Jan 3, 2010)

I do not climb for fun, I climb for cash. I use a rope (safety blue), a saddle , steel core lanyard , figure 8 , bashlin spurs and a few biners. There are a few blocks and plenty of retired climbing lines and bull rope for rigging but it is all very simple stuff. I mainly do takedowns and have climbed with guys that have the sack of gear and all the fancy knots and systems. It frustrates me watching these guys work, seems that they spend more time adjusting and resetting than cutting. I have the wespur catalog and sherrill catalog next to my reading chair,you know the hard white one, and I dream and study on these things while I am there. seems that all the gear is for the recreational climber and not the production cash driven climber. The less pieces in a system the less chance of a failure.​


----------



## Ellistrees (Jan 3, 2010)

*cold*



tree MDS said:


> The way I see it plas, you buying up all that fancy gear is sort of like the way little girls like to play dressup with their mommy's clothes, put her lipstick on and whatnot. lol




Gosh sounds little like some of the old times around here. Do things the hard way if you like but If I can use a new tool to make things faster and easier, I'm all for it.
Figure eight to repel on is much smoother than any friction hitch.

Kind of like having a bucket truck, I'd like to see someone climb around in a tree with ropes faster than using a bucket truck. Yes I do still climb but not when I can back up to a tree. I've even used the bucket to repel into the tree.


Work smarter not harder. 
1/3 the man power to pay with the right equipment.


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 3, 2010)

Ellistrees said:


> Gosh sounds little like some of the old times around here. Do things the hard way if you like but If I can use a new tool to make things faster and easier, I'm all for it.
> Figure eight to repel on is much smoother than any friction hitch.
> 
> Kind of like having a bucket truck, I'd like to see someone climb around in a tree with ropes faster than using a bucket truck. Yes I do still climb but not when I can back up to a tree. I've even used the bucket to repel into the tree.
> ...



Ive got all that stuff too Ellis, but I didnt start off with it...

Now let the lad fight his own battles - he's the one that started it anyways.


----------



## NCTREE (Jan 3, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> The way I see it plas, you buying up all that fancy gear is sort of like the way little girls like to play dressup with their mommy's clothes, put her lipstick on and whatnot. lol



jeez! don't you think you harped on plas enough, let the poor kid alone. On the other hand plas some of these guys are right. I was all gong hoo about gear when I first started climbing luckily I had no money to but it or I would of had an arsenal. 

Once you get more experience you will realize what works and what excessive. Plas start climbing those dang trees even if it mean going out in 0 degree temps.. It will tuffin you up. Practice your notching and cuts then when your good you can show these bitter old timers whats up.

I use what I need for the job to make it easier. A rope, saddle, hitch, saw biners, friction saver, ascenders on certain occasions. IT's all good as long as you can be efficient with what you are using. If it's slowing you down then get rid of it.


----------



## NCTREE (Jan 3, 2010)

MDS is just a bully who likes picking on the little guys:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 3, 2010)

Good post NC.

I dont really think he's had enough...but I'll let it go for now.

Neg rep my ass for no good reason! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Plasmech (Jan 3, 2010)

NCTREE said:


> jeez! don't you think you harped on plas enough, let the poor kid alone. On the other hand plas some of these guys are right. I was all gong hoo about gear when I first started climbing luckily I had no money to but it or I would of had an arsenal.
> 
> Once you get more experience you will realize what works and what excessive. Plas start climbing those dang trees even if it mean going out in 0 degree temps.. It will tuffin you up. Practice your notching and cuts then when your good you can show these bitter old timers whats up.
> 
> I use what I need for the job to make it easier. A rope, saddle, hitch, saw biners, friction saver, ascenders on certain occasions. IT's all good as long as you can be efficient with what you are using. If it's slowing you down then get rid of it.



Thanks for sticking up a bit NC. Honestly my OP about being addicted to the gear was really for fun, and I knew there were other people on here who are the same way, to come extent. Again, one has to remember that there are two versions of me and of many of us. I'm well aware that owning nice shiny new gear doesn't mean crap. Owning good gear and developing a FULL understanding of it in my living room at night as opposed to 80 feet up in the air in the cold wind does however mean something, I think quite a bit actually. When someone posts something like "having gear doesn't make you a good arborist" to me it is simply stating the obvious. It bores me. It's really almost spam. It's like the ever-present guy who tells you to buy stocks low and sell them high. It's like no crap, a-hole, really? Did you come up with that on your own? But I know you're not one of those simpletons.

Another thing...let's use a saddle for example...if I have money for a good saddle, why the hell would I make one out of rope? Because the old guys on an internet forum will respect me more? Who cares? I don't. Seems illogical to me.


----------



## ozzy42 (Jan 3, 2010)

When I was a young lad,we didn't have saddles.
We had to make on out of sticks,and we were happy to have that.:hmm3grin2orange:

Ahhh ,just messin with ya.


Seriously though.Master the basics,then move on 1 new thing at a time.

Or as my OTR trainer told me when I first got my CDL"learn to drive the dam truck,,,,then you can play with the radio"
I took offense for him saying that at the time,,,,,,,,,but he was right.


----------



## rarefish383 (Jan 3, 2010)

I knew this thread was in fun, that's why I threw in the stuff about my Dad's meager equipment. He actually had the absolute best quality available at the time. He was a lot better at buying things as needed than me. I buy things more out of want. That's why I have twice as many cars as family members and twice as many guns, as cars and the list goes on and on. Plus , I did like the pics of your gear, Joe.


----------

